# nu conteaza mey



## Lore bat

Hello,
If someone is talking by telephone and say "nu conteaza mey", what does it meen?
Thank you.


----------



## andreiro

Correct is "nu contează, măi" it means "It doesn't matter". The expression and especially its writing is quite slang. "Măi" is an interjection used to call people (male especially) in a not so gentle way. Don't use it with unknown people, elders, etc. Probably the writing "mey" was used because without romanian letters could be misunderstand with "mai".


----------



## Lore bat

Multumesc Andreiro


----------



## CriHart

andreiro said:


> Correct is "nu contează, măi" it means "It doesn't matter". The expression and especially its writing is quite slang. "Măi" is an interjection used to call people (male especially) in a not so gentle way. Don't use it with unknown people, elders, etc. Probably the writing "mey" was used because without romanian letters could be misunderstand with "mai".




I just want to add that between young friends "mey" is a cool way of saying "măi". I use to say "mey" with my friends and we are a lot in this situation.


----------

